# Captain Mason Matejcek-"POC Fly Fishing report"



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

This past week has been absolutely awesome for fly fishing with light north winds and plenty of sun the redfish were shallow and hungry. Saturday I entered a remote back lake on matagorda island where I had found a lot of reds a couple days before. I poled into the lake and found a school of around 50 reds right away. My client placed a cast amongst them and pulled out a beautiful 28-29 inch red. Throughout the day we found more schools and plenty of singles and doubles. Sunday was very similar to the day before except the reds were schooled up even more and seemed to be more active due to the small front that had blown in that night. All of the fish were caught on purple and tan crab flies. Fishing will continue to heat up over the next few weeks! Don't miss out on the action. Contact Mason at 830-857-0405 or [email protected] with questions about rates or to book a trip!


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)




----------

